# AW 4 Gear Rel 1



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

This is so cool, check out MotorCity Toyz home page. It has pictures of the Tom Daniel Baja Bandito and the S'Cool Bus plus the AW Semi Rel 1 trucks.

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Someone link me


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Someone link me


here ya go, Doba!

http://www.motorcitytoyz.com/


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

These look pretty cool, Ill be getting the 4-gear guys for sure. The semis, dunno yet. Ive got a grip of Tyco semis so dont really need more, unless its to grab that tanker trailer and adapt it to one of those.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Bring 'em on.  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I dunno...*

four gears + Auto World..

I dunno...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

dunno why not. The SIII has some issues but the XTs for the most part run real well. The only thing that concerns me is will they be able to make those big honkin rear tires so theyre not lopsided.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

noddaz said:


> four gears + Auto World..
> 
> I dunno...


Hahahahahahahaha! Hopefully they addressed the gear rack issues of previous offerings.:freak:

I'm kinda with Jeeper though, cross yer fingers that they get the wheels and tires straight. There's nuthin worse than a lumped up four gear with a bad gear rack...except maybe the three gear version. 

...er ....I mean these are gonna be great! :woohoo: 

I plan to collect them all and trade with my friends. :thumbsup:

Hey Nuther, wanna go halvsies?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

The VW Bandito looks like the most interesting one of the bunch - but on a 4 gear chassis doesn't that end up somewhere around 1: 50-55 scale? I like the t jet size VW van better, wish this one fit that or even a slimline. I didn't like the S'cool bus concept when I was 10, doesn't appeal to me now either..... trapped on a smelly bus for too many hours as a child, no nostalgia there. 

The original 4 gears I have are no big thrill to run. I guess I just don't get it, and I suppose I never will.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

joez870 said:


> here ya go, Doba!
> 
> http://www.motorcitytoyz.com/


Just noticed a couple things when you click this link, scroll down to the hobby expo preproduction pics:


A: 3rd from the bottom is a mockup of a cop version of the new Charger. This rocks, just what I was hoping for!

B:2nd from the bottom, check out those cars. Looks like a mid-late 70's Firebird, old skool chally/cuda, and maybe a torino/cyclone. But look at the scale vs those cubed T-jets in the background. Is AW getting into 1:32 scale slots also?


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*AW 1:32 scale slot cars, YES!!! They are coming in the future*



grungerockjeepe said:


> Just noticed a couple things when you click this link, scroll down to the hobby expo preproduction pics:
> 
> 
> A: 3rd from the bottom is a mockup of a cop version of the new Charger. This rocks, just what I was hoping for!
> ...


 
AW did show three 1:32 scale slot cars during the 2007 Hobby Expo in Chicago. The photo is on my home page at www.motorcitytoyz.com and shown is a Dodge Challenger, Plymouth Cuda and Pontiac Firebird. No further info has yet been released but when it is, I will have it on my site asap. I can say that the samples were highly detailed inside and out. Very Detailed!!!

Jeff


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Good news for the 1/32 crowd I guess. Wish we could get some better, upclose shots of those tables though. Theres lots of prototype goodies right there, just cant see all of them or theyre too tiny.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*errr... I dunno either....*



Bill Hall said:


> Hey Nuther, wanna go halvsies?


:drunk: Which 2 gears do I get? nd


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Good news for the 1/32 crowd I guess. Wish we could get some better, upclose shots of those tables though. Theres lots of prototype goodies right there, just cant see all of them or theyre too tiny.


I took great shots of all the prototypes that AW had on display. All were in the glass cases....everything else was just the normal releases on display plus the Dukes of Hazzard track set.

If you go into my HobbyTalk Album, you will find ALL the images that includes everything that was shown at the show. Has been there since Oct 2007.... I will also be uploading them to my sites home page too.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

motorcitytoyz said:


> I took great shots of all the prototypes that AW had on display. All were in the glass cases....everything else was just the normal releases on display plus the Dukes of Hazzard track set.
> 
> If you go into my HobbyTalk Album, you will find ALL the images that includes everything that was shown at the show. Has been there since Oct 2007.... I will also be uploading them to my sites home page too.


Ok, I think Ive seen those once before, just forgot. There's some killer stuff coming out. Wonder how those Tyco re-pops are going to pan out. The swb cars like the Chaparral, funny bug and funny VW should adapt to the X-traction chassis pretty easily but the trick truck and funny pinto wont. Guess those would get either the 4-gear or the dreaded SIII. Wonder if TL is planning on redoing a tyco chassis as well? If only we could see the undersides of those bodies.


----------

